# Has anyone tried Phosfiltrum?



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just looking at a different GFO products and saw this from Seachem. Anyone have experience with it? It's seems like it's a harder product that doesnt break down as easily.

On their webpage, it claims "highest binding capacity of any phosphate remover"

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/07/aquavitro-phosfiltrum-seachem-dials-phosphate-removal-11/


----------



## Cac21 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Phosfiltrum*

I have used this product for the past three months and I am very happy with it. I used to use Rowa, but when Seachem came out with this I had to try it as all my other products I use are Seachem and mostly their Aquavitro line including Salinity.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Cac21 said:


> I have used this product for the past three months and I am very happy with it. I used to use Rowa, but when Seachem came out with this I had to try it as all my other products I use are Seachem and mostly their Aquavitro line including Salinity.


We are brining some in this week. 

I am gonna give it a try on our SPS system and see how it compares to ROWA.


----------

